# Debian Woody faxfähig machen



## Arne Buchwald (15. September 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe mittlerweile ein stabiles Debian Woody System aufgesetzt. Nun möchte ich den Rechner jedoch faxfähig machen. Unter SuSE 7.3 habe ich mich an die Anleitung von http://capi4linux.thepenguin.de gehalten, jedoch steht in der FAQ (http://capi4linux.thepenguin.de/faq.shtml#c4l_q1), dass das ganze _nur_ unter SuSE funktioniert.
Kann mir jemand sagen, in welchen Schritten ich vorgehen muss, damit ich das gewünschte Ergebnis auch unter Debian hinbekomme?

Btw.: Keiner eine Idee beim Einrichten des Druckers??

Im Voraus vielen Dank,


----------



## Christian Fein (15. September 2002)

http://freshmeat.net/projects/fax4cups/?topic_id=36


----------

